# Ambush in the Korengal



## AWP (Apr 17, 2009)

A nice write-up of some recent activity.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/17/world/asia/17afghan.html?_r=1&em



> The lead fighter had almost reached the platoon when Pvt. First Class Troy Pacini-Harvey, 19, his laser trained on the lead man’s forehead, moved his rifle’s selector lever from safe to semi-automatic. It made a barely audible click. The Taliban fighter froze. He was six feet away.





> Sergeant Reese gave his rifle to another sniper to cover him while he tried to cut away a Taliban fighter’s ammunition pouches with a four-inch blade. The fighter had only been pretending to be dead, the soldiers said. He lunged for Sergeant Reese, who stabbed him in the left eye.



Freaking Wiley-E-Coyote right here. Better pack an umbrella:



> Two other Taliban fighters had dashed to the right, toward an almost sheer drop. One ran so wildly in the blackness that his momentum carried him off the cliff, several soldiers said.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 18, 2009)

This is my favourite part.  



> Specialist Robert C. Oxman, 21, had put a dead fighter’s phone in his pocket. As the platoon descended, the phone rang and rang, apparently as other fighters called to find out what had happened on Sautalu Sar. By sunrise, it had been ringing for hours.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 18, 2009)

Most excellent.  BZ, Soldiers!


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 18, 2009)

Very good thing when you ambush the fuckers close-up. Get some, grunts. Great read, thanks FF.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 22, 2009)

Great story thanks for sharing


----------



## Tyrant (Apr 22, 2009)

The Korengal is a horribly beautiful place. I'll never forget it.


----------



## BS502 (Apr 22, 2009)

Good shit. Thanks for posting that Free.


----------

